# صلاة لنيل السلام الداخلي..



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2011)

*صلاة لنيل السلام الداخلي..*​ 
ايها الحب فى هذا الصباح ادعوك ان تنزع عنى الخصام فاليوم ادركت انى فى خصام يقلق نفسى فارجوك انزع عنى تلك الروح الغريبه ففى الخصام اقف للحكم واحكم حسب احكامك واحفظ شرائعك وفرائضك فى كل مواسمك واقدس سبوتك ... فى كل هذا افعل خيرا ولكن يبقى الخصام فى داخلى يقلق حياتى
ايها الحب ادعوك ان تهدى خصام نفسى مع نفسى ومع غيرى وتعلمنى السلامه لنفسى ولغيرى.
ايها الحب ما اروعك اله اسمك المبارك العظيم كل حين
الهى الطيب الحنون ابو كل رأفه اتضرع اليك انت تمنحى الحب
لكى احب به الكل دون تفرقه انى اليوم اجثوا بين يداك الحانينتان اللتان طالما علمت بالحب هبنى ان احب لانك انت الحب علمنى ان اعلن للكل حبك هذااعلن لمن اساء الى اعلن لمن احبنى انك انت الحب انت الذى تسكن فيا الهى الطيب انحنى الان ساجدا لحبك الفائق الذى لايدركه عقلى
انحنى طالبا الغفران بحبك
انحنى طالبا الحب الغافر الذى يطهرنى من كل خطيه
انحنى واطلب حبك فهبنى اياه يا اله الحب
=============


----------



## اليعازر (29 أبريل 2011)

> *علمنى ان اعلن للكل حبك هذا،اعلن لمن اساء الى، اعلن لمن احبنى انك انت الحب انت الذى تسكن فيا.*





*+++آميـــــــــن+++​*

*شكرا كليمو 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## athanasuos_1 (30 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ايها الحب ادعوك ان تهدى خصام نفسى مع نفسى ومع غيرى وتعلمنى السلامه لنفسى ولغيرى.


امين يارب اعطيني سلام من عندك يا ملك السلام فيض بسلامك علينا يارب انظر الينا وترائف علينا نحن الضعفاء فنحن بدونك لا نقدر ان نفعل شئ 
محتاج صلواتكم جدا رجاء اذكروني في صلاتكم


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *+++آميـــــــــن+++​*
> 
> 
> *شكرا كليمو
> ...





شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## أنجيلا (8 مايو 2011)

*شكرا كليمو*
*الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## DODY2010 (8 مايو 2011)

يارب اعطيني سلام من عندك يا ملك السلام فيض بسلامك علينا يارب انظر الينا وترائف علينا نحن الضعفاء فنحن بدونك لا نقدر ان نفعل شئ..امين


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 مايو 2011)

*كلام جميل يا كليمو
شكرا ليك
*​


----------



## soso a (9 مايو 2011)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآمين 

شكرا كليمو على الصلاه الجميله 
الرب يمنحك سلامه و يملأ قلبك


----------



## عماد+سامى (10 مايو 2011)

كليمو قال:


>





كليمو قال:


> ايها الحب ادعوك ان تهدى خصام نفسى مع نفسى ومع غيرى وتعلمنى السلامه لنفسى ولغيرى.
> 
> =============



 ان الله يستجيب لصلواتنا اذالا كانت هذه الصلوات وفق مشيئته المباركة وليس ادل من ذلك الا قول الكتاب المقدس عن شخص اسمه يعبيص (و دعا يعبيص اله اسرائيل قائلا ليتك تباركني و توسع تخومي و تكون يدك معي و تحفظني من الشر حتى لا يتعبني فاتاه الله بما سال) (1اخبار 4 : 10) فهل نحن الذين اشتٌرٍينا بالدم الغالي لا يوجد بيننا من هو يعبيص
فلنصلي لسلام كنيستنا وبلادنا


----------



## عماد+سامى (10 مايو 2011)

امييييييييييييين
صلاة جميلة جدا اخينا العزيز كليمو


----------



## shamaoun (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا خالص على هذه الصلاة 
يارب اعطنا السلام الداخلي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 مايو 2011)

مرسي يا باشا صلاه روعه


----------

